
'This is small talk purgatory': what Tinder taught me about love - mooreds
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/dec/07/small-talk-purgatory-what-tinder-taught-me-about-love
======
winrid
This was a nice story. But I think the author was expecting too much from
Tindr. I wouldn't intend to meet my future wife there... The reason the
conversations are shallow is because the intent is simple.

~~~
Accujack
It's worth noting that it gets used for different things in different
countries. In Ireland, it's actually a dating app more than a hookup app, for
example.

I do think the author expected too much, and that Tindr is no substitute for
real world socializing... which is sad, because that kind of socializing
doesn't happen much these days in the US after a person leaves school. Unless
you meet someone at work or at a bar, there generally aren't a lot of social
groups to become part of.

~~~
winrid
Did not know that. Regarding socializing, I was really surprised when visiting
China. Communities were much closer. I wish we had that in the US.

